# ذكاء الصعايده



## mero_engel (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*مرة البوليس عمل كبسة على الصعايدة واللى مش صعيدى كانوا بيسيبوه فالضابط بيسأل كل واحد ده ايه يقوله دردل يمسكه علشان صعيى ففى واحد واقف فىالاخر خايف قوى وبيقول اجول ايه اجول ايه اجول جردل فالضابط بيسأله دة ايه قاله جردل ايوه انت مش صعيدى اسمك ايه قاله دابر*
***********************************************
*ليه الصعيدى بيقف جنب الهرم ؟*
*علشان يطلع فى الشلن*
******************************************
*واحد صعيدى هرش فى دماغه خرمها*
***************************************​ 
*واحد صعيدى ماشى بعربيه العجلات الاربعه نامو منه واح نزل ينفخهم ببقه شافه واحد صعيدى ماشى قال له يا قفل الشبابيك مفتحه*
****************************************
*مرة واحد صعيدي حب ايهزر مع مرته حط على وشه مية نار*
**************************************
*اتنين صعايدة في الصحراء شافوا اتنين غيرهم بيصيدوا سمك على تلة رمل...قال واحد من الإتنبن شوف هالمجانين بصيدوا سمك في الصحرا....قالوا التاني:جدف بسرعة قبل ما تيجي الموجة و تقلبنا*
*************************************
*واحد صعيدى حب يعمل عملية فدائية*
*قاموا إخواننا فى المقاومة دبروا له المتفجرات و إتصرفوا فى إدخاله إسرائيل و أعطوه تليفون محمول و قالوا له *
*لما تبقى فى مكان إستراتيجى كلمنا*
*قام الصعيدى دخل تل ابيب و دخل وسط المدينة و اتصل*
*الصعيدى : انا حولى 2 يهود اموت نفسى*
*المقاومة : لا استنى شويه*
*بعد قليل*
*الصعيدى : الو انا حولى 5 يهود أموت نفسى*
*المقاومة : لا استنى شويه*
*الصعيدى : انا حولى 1000 يهودى اموت نفسى*
*المقاومة : ايوه يا بطل هى دى اللحظة الحاسمة*
*راح الصعيدى مطلع مطوى و داببها فى صدره*
**************************************
*ظابت صعيدي أول مرة يمسك في الخدمة مسك عشرين خروف عشان بيكلوا حشيش*
**************************************
*صعيدي اشتري سيارة شبح وطار بيها علي الصحراوي فتح الراديو وجد المزيع بقول هنا لندن قال الله يلعن السرعة*
**************************************
*صعيدي اشترى محل بوتاجاز فجر انبوبتين دعاية*
***********************************+*​ 
*واحد بلديتنا ماشى فى الشارع لقى واحد صاحبه عمال *
*يخبط راسه فى الحيطه :جاله فى ايه يا محمدين *
*جاله :ايوه محمدين......... *
**************************************
*صعيدي دخل على مراته لقاها من واحد قال : يا سلام النهرضة مع رجالة وبكرة تشربي سجاير *
**************************************​ 
*غضب الصعايدة من كثرة النكت عن الصعايدة فقرروا عمل برنامج *
*تليفزيونى يستضيف أحد الصعايدة الأذكياء و يسئله أمام الجمهور حتى يتضح زكاء الصعايده*
*فى اليوم التالى على الهواء*
*المذيع : 2 + 3 تساوى كام*
*الصعيدى الذكى بعد تفكير عميق ..: 8 ؟*
*المذيع بصوت منخفض : لا ليست 8 !*
*الجمهور فى نفس واحد : إديله فرصة تانية .. إديله فرصة تانية*
*المذيع : ماشى .. ياريت توقوللى 2+3 تساوى كام ؟*
*الصعيدى الذكى بعد تفكير عميق : 4 ؟*
*المذيع بصوت منخفض : لا ليست 4 !*
*الجمهور فى نفس واحد : إديله فرصة تانية .. إديله فرصة تانية*
*المذيع : ماشى.. بس دى آخر مرة .. ياريت توقوللى 2+3 تساوى كام ؟*
*الصعيدى الذكى بعد تفكير عميق : 5 ؟*
*الجمهور فى نفس واحد : إديله فرصة تانية .. إديله فرصة تانية*
*********************************************
*سئلوا صعيدى : ليه جتلت أبوك*
*الصعيدى : كانوا عاملين رحلة للأيتام , كنت عايز اروحها*
*المحققين : طب ليه جتلت عمك ؟*
*الصعيدى : كنت عايز ابن عمى يسافر معايا*
*المحققين : طب ليه كنت عايز تنتحر*
*الصعيدى : أصلهم لغوا الرحلة*
*****************************************************
*مجموعة صعايدة عملوا عصابه و قرروا يسرقوا بنك*
*زعيم العصابه : محمدين يدخل البنك و يستخبى فى دورة المياه لحد ما البنك يقفل .. و بعدين يشيل الجريليه بتاعت التكييف*
*بعد كده نخش كلنا من فتحة التكييف و نكسر الخزنه و ناخد الفلوس*
*لما نطلع من البنك حنلاقى الحارس نروح جتلينه و نهرب بالفلوس .. فاهمين يا رجاله*
*العصابه : فاهمين يا رييس*
*المهم جت ساعة الصفر و فعلا راح محمدين البنك و استخبى فى دورة المياه*
*و فتح لهم .. و دخلوا .. و فتحوا الخزنه .. و لما خرجوا من البنك ملاقوش الحارس .. فضلوا يستنوه ساعة .. ساعتين لكن الحارس ماجاش *
*رئيس العصابه : مافيش فايدة يا رجالة يلا نرجع الفلوس الخزنه الخطة فشلت*
*****************************************
*صعيدى فى الجيش واقف تشريفة و فيه ضيف كبير جاى يزور الوحدة فالقائد بيديلهم التعليمات الأخيرة*
*القائد : أول الضيف ما يدخل تضربوا 21 طلقة تحية للضيف .*
*الصعيدى : و لو الضيف مات من أول طلقة نكمل برضه ؟؟!!*
****************************
*صعيدي قال لابوه عايز مدرس قاله انجح وأنااجيب لك اثنين*
**********************
*ثلاثة حكموا عليهم بالإعدام معاهم واحد صعيدي ، قالوا للأول عايز المنشار الكهربائي أو شنق ، قال: المنشار الكهربائي ، جابوه عند المنشار الكهربائي مشتغلش ، قالوا : حظك روح وأطلقوا سراحه ، جابوا الثاني قالوا : المنشار الكهربائي أو الشنق ، قال : المنشار الكهربائي ، جابوه عند المنشار الكهربائي برضو مشتغلش ، قالوا : حظلك روح وأطلقوا سراحه جابوا الصعيدي ، قالوا : المنشار الكهربائي أو الشنق، قال : شنق والناس وأقربائه يذعقو : المنشار ، المنشار ، المنشار قالهم بايظ مايشتغلش *
*************************************​ 
*واحد بلدياتنا بيهرج مع مراته فرماها من الدور العاشر فطلعت قالت له والله ما انا لاعبة معاك تانى *
***************************************
*صعيدي دخل مسابقة من يكسب المليون سئله جورج قرداحي سؤال كان صعب شويه قام قاله ممكن اتصل بصديق اتصل بصحبه وقاله ياحسنين ايه رايك احسن احزف اجابتين ولا اخد رأي الجمهور*
**************************************
*مره واحد أسكندرانى ماشى على البحر لقى جماعة صعايده بيهتفوا ،هريدى يابطل-- هريدى يا بطل، ولما سأل عن السبب أجابوا: أحسن واحد عندكم يقدر يغطس قد أيه، فقالهم: حوالى ثلاث دقائق، فقالوا هريدى غطس من ثلاث أيام و لسه مطلعش*
**************************************
*صعيدي طرده المدير من المدرسة .. جاء ابو ه وقال للمدير : ليش طردت ولدي من المدرسة ؟ قال المدير : ولدك غبي جداً .. وعشان أثبتلك : يا ولد روح دور عليه راح الولد ثم رجع قال : ما لقيتك ... قال المدير : شفت !فقال الأب للولد : رح دور كويس يمكن تلاقيه*
*************************************​ 
*الصعايده دول حبايبي اوعوا تفهموني غلط*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*انا صعيديه وممكن اطخ بالبندجه في الاخر*


*تاااااااااااااابعوا معايا في جديد *​


----------



## sony_33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 كدة انا زعلت وحلم اخواتى الصعايدة بالشوم واجى اهد المنتدى
 بس لما يكون فاضى علشان محدش يتعور
 انا حديب الردالة بتاعتنا من العيلة من دردا
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (16 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *كدة انا زعلت وحلم اخواتى الصعايدة بالشوم واجى اهد المنتدى*
> *بس لما يكون فاضى علشان محدش يتعور*
> ...


*خلاص يا رادل خليك انت الكبير*
*عند انا المره دي*
*اصرف الرداله اللي معاك *
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*نورت يا سوني*​


----------



## ابن المصلوب (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي النكت الحلوه دي هههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
بس الصعايده فيهم ناس اذكياء جدا مثلا البابا شنوده


----------



## BITAR (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*ما *
*بلاش*
*فى اختراع جديد*
*اسمه*
*بلديتنا*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا mero_engel*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه

اخص عليكى ياميرو مالك ومال الصعايدة بس 

دووووووول أحسن ناس يابنتى من اللى بيتصوروا جنب الهرم ههههه*​


----------



## sameh7610 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههه

هههه


تحفة ميرو​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

:t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه شوية نكت داااااامدين اوى عسل الصعايدة اجدع ناس بجد​*


----------



## vetaa (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*كنت لسه هقولك هى الاخت منين مش واخده بالى*
*هههههههههههه*

*يعنى انتى بتثبتها علينا*
*عموما مش كل الصعايده يعنى*
*اكيد فيهم عباقره خاصتا فى المحافظه اللى قبل محافظتك*

*ميرسى يا ميروووووو*


----------



## michael33 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

thank you


----------



## kalimooo (17 نوفمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
سيبك من صعايدة والا لا مش دة موضوعنا
نكت روووووووووووووووووعة
مشكورة اخت mero_engel​


----------



## mina_picasso (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*واه يابواييييييييييييي

شوية نكت دومال خالص.

لكن يطلع مين صعيدي دة اللي بعمل الحجات دي كلاتها.


هههههههههههههههههههههههه​*
مرسيييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

جاي في الطريق قال:


> شكرا علي النكت الحلوه دي هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بس الصعايده فيهم ناس اذكياء جدا مثلا البابا شنوده


 
*طبعا اكيد*
*هو حد يقدر يقول حاجه *
*الصعايده دول اجدع ناس*
*ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​


----------



## twety (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههه*

*مقبوووووووووله يا بلدياتى*
*هههههههههههه*


----------



## zama (18 نوفمبر 2008)

نكت جنان
 شكرا لتعبك


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

BITAR قال:


> *ما *
> 
> *بلاش*
> *فى اختراع جديد*
> ...


 
*اللي تشوفه يا استاذ بيتر:smi411:*
*هو انا اقدر اتكلم 30:*
​


----------



## mero_engel (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*علي فكره يا جماعه تابعوني *
*هنزل تاني نكت عن بلدينا *
*ودا بجد ان دل فا بيدل علي حبنا ليهم *
*وانا بذات مقدرش اتكلم *
*لاني انا صعيديه منهم *
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *طبعا اكيد*
> *هو حد يقدر يقول حاجه *
> *الصعايده دول اجدع ناس*
> *ميرسي لمرورك الجميل*​




شكرا علي النكت...
خافي علي نفسك بقي...
صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
(ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)
بيشو


----------



## sony_33 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انتى غلطى فى الصعايدة انا حوريكى الصعادة وصلو لغاية فين






ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## kokielpop (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## happy angel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه

بلاش الصعايده ياميرووووو​


----------



## maro.s (20 نوفمبر 2008)

بجد كلهم دمهم ذى العسل 
وبعدين ولا يهمك يا ميرو انتى بس جبلنا تانى واحنا جنبك متخفيش


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *اخص عليكى ياميرو مالك ومال الصعايدة بس *​
> 
> *دووووووول أحسن ناس يابنتى من اللى بيتصوروا جنب الهرم ههههه*​


* انا اقول بيتصوروا جنب الهرم لاني صعيديه زيهم*
*انتي لا *
*هههههههههههههه*
*نورتي يا مرمر*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 نوفمبر 2008)

sameh7610 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> 
> *هههههههههههه*​
> ...


*البقيه تاتي *
*انا مش عايزاك تقلق خاالص *
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> :t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11::t11:​


* يارب دايما مبسوطه *
*وبتضحكي كده يا كوكي*
*نورتي يا قمر *​


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه شوية نكت داااااامدين اوى عسل الصعايدة اجدع ناس بجد​*


* ثانكس يا باشا *
*والاسكندرانيه برضو اجدع ناس زي الصاعيده :hlp:*
*هههههههههههههه*
*نورتي ياقمر*​


----------



## mero_engel (21 نوفمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *كنت لسه هقولك هى الاخت منين مش واخده بالى*
> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> *يعنى انتى بتثبتها علينا*
> ...


* دا امر واقع يا سوسو يا حبيبتي *
*اما بالنسبه للنكت *
*فا هي معموله مخصوص للمحافظه اللي قبل محافظتي :t30:*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## حبيبه للمسيح (21 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه هى النكت حلووووووووووة كتير 
ميرسى ميرو


----------



## vetaa (21 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *دا امر واقع يا سوسو يا حبيبتي *
> 
> *اما بالنسبه للنكت *
> *فا هي معموله مخصوص للمحافظه اللي قبل محافظتي :t30:*
> ...


 
*بقى كده*
*مااااااااااااااشى يا كركر*
*بس تصدقى بقى النكت مخصوصه ومرسومه على محافظتك:smil8:*
*هههههههههههههه*

*معلش يعنى احنا محافظتنا لها شهره عالميه:t30:*
*وانتو ايه بقى :11azy:*
*كركر ركزى فى الهديه وبلاش انا وانتى مع بعض*
*منشمتهمش فينا هههههههههههه*


----------



## mero_engel (25 نوفمبر 2008)

michael33 قال:


> thank you


 

*عفوااا هههه*
*نورتني بمرورك الجميل *​


----------



## mero_engel (25 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> سيبك من صعايدة والا لا مش دة موضوعنا
> ...


* ما انا بقول كده  برضه يا كليمو *
*هو حد جاب سيره الصعايده هنا*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*نورتي يا كليم بمرورك الجميل *​


----------



## mero_engel (25 نوفمبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *واه يابواييييييييييييي​*
> 
> *شوية نكت دومال خالص.*​
> *لكن يطلع مين صعيدي دة اللي بعمل الحجات دي كلاتها.*​
> ...


* احنا في ايتها خدمه *
*والعيدي دا بجي *
*مجولش عليه  صعيدي اصيل من بتوع بحري *
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*نورت الموضوع يا مينا *​


----------



## mero_engel (25 نوفمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مقبوووووووووله يا بلدياتى*
> *هههههههههههه*


* احم احم :smi411:*
*استري عليا يا تويتي ياختي :11azy:*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (25 نوفمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> نكت جنان
> شكرا لتعبك


*ميرسي ليك يا مينا *
*وانا مبسوطه انها عجبتك*
*نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## mero_engel (29 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> شكرا علي النكت...
> خافي علي نفسك بقي...
> صلي من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> (ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)
> بيشو


* لالا انا عارفه انه الصعايده  هيحموني  *
*متقلقش عليا *
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك يا بيشو *​


----------



## dark_angel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

*يا دماعة بلاش تزعلوا الصعايدة لانى انا رادل صعيدى مقفل من سوهاد و من دردا بالذات *​


----------



## mero_engel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> انتى غلطى فى الصعايدة انا حوريكى الصعادة وصلو لغاية فين
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* ايده وازاي تسيبهم يا سوني *
*يحطوا صورتك كده *
*هههههههههههههههه*
*انا لو منك متسكتش *​


----------



## mero_engel (1 ديسمبر 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه​*


* يارب دايما بتضحك ومبسوط*​


----------



## mero_engel (2 ديسمبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> بلاش الصعايده ياميرووووو​


* حاضر يا ملاكي الغالي *
*انتي بس تامريني *
*عشان خاطرك انتي بس*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على النكات الروعة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

maro.s قال:


> بجد كلهم دمهم ذى العسل
> وبعدين ولا يهمك يا ميرو انتى بس جبلنا تانى واحنا جنبك متخفيش


*يعني اعتبر دا وعد هتحمووني والاقيكمم في ضهري*

*ولا اول ما هيتجي المصيبه*
*هلاكيم اجدع ناس بتعرف تجري:crazy_pil*​


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

حبيبه للمسيح قال:


> هههههههههههههههه هى النكت حلووووووووووة كتير
> ميرسى ميرو


* ميرسي ليكي حبيبتي *
*نورتي الموضوع*​


----------



## mero_engel (4 ديسمبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *بقى كده*
> *مااااااااااااااشى يا كركر*
> *بس تصدقى بقى النكت مخصوصه ومرسومه على محافظتك:smil8:*
> *هههههههههههههه*
> ...


 
*اطلاقا مطلقا *
*اوعي تكوني فهمتي اني اقصد محفظتك *
*لا انا اقصد محافظه تانيه خاالص*
*يا سبحان الله دايما بتفهم غلط *
*حاضر يا عمري هركز في الهديه*
*وبعدين مين دا اللي يشمت فينا:t9:*
*كلهم هنا طيبين وبيحبوا يهدوا نفوووس*​


----------



## tena_tntn (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## mero_engel (10 ديسمبر 2008)

dark_angel قال:


> *يا دماعة بلاش تزعلوا الصعايدة لانى انا رادل صعيدى مقفل من سوهاد و من دردا بالذات *​


*علي رايك يا خوي *
*واني اجول الصاعيده منورين ليه *
*اهلا باهل سوهاد ودردا *
*وبعدين الصلاعيد مش زعلانين:t30: *
*انت عايزه تزعلهم ليه بقي:t9:*​


----------



## mero_engel (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكرا على النكات الروعة​
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


* ميرسي ليكي ياملكه عراقيه *
*نورتي الموضوع يا قمر *​


----------



## mero_engel (22 ديسمبر 2008)

tena_tntn قال:


> ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل


* ميرسي ليكي يا تينا *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## botros_22 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

> *واحد بلدياتنا بيهرج مع مراته فرماها من الدور العاشر *
> *فطلعت قالت له والله ما انا لاعبة معاك تانى *​


 
*علشان تعرفو بس انو الصعايدى مبيتئثروش باى حاجه*​ 
*هههههههه*​


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

واحد صعيدى حب يعمل عملية فدائية
قاموا إخواننا فى المقاومة دبروا له المتفجرات و إتصرفوا فى إدخاله إسرائيل و أعطوه تليفون محمول و قالوا له
لما تبقى فى مكان إستراتيجى كلمنا
قام الصعيدى دخل تل ابيب و دخل وسط المدينة و اتصل
الصعيدى : انا حولى 2 يهود اموت نفسى
المقاومة : لا استنى شويه
بعد قليل
الصعيدى : الو انا حولى 5 يهود أموت نفسى
المقاومة : لا استنى شويه
الصعيدى : انا حولى 1000 يهودى اموت نفسى
المقاومة : ايوه يا بطل هى دى اللحظة الحاسمة
راح الصعيدى مطلع مطوى و داببها فى صدره

نكته ولا اروح عنجد ضحكت من قلبي شكرا على الموضوع

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## mero_engel (11 يناير 2009)

butrus قال:


> *علشان تعرفو بس انو الصعايدى مبيتئثروش باى حاجه*​
> 
> 
> *هههههههه*​


* طبعا طبعا *
*الصعيدي ضد الميه ضد النار *
*هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي ليك كتير *
*نورتني بمرورك الخفيف*​


----------



## mero_engel (11 يناير 2009)

ameera قال:


> واحد صعيدى حب يعمل عملية فدائية
> قاموا إخواننا فى المقاومة دبروا له المتفجرات و إتصرفوا فى إدخاله إسرائيل و أعطوه تليفون محمول و قالوا له
> لما تبقى فى مكان إستراتيجى كلمنا
> قام الصعيدى دخل تل ابيب و دخل وسط المدينة و اتصل
> ...


* ههههههههههههه*
*شفتي الذكاء يا بنتي *
*شي يسعدني انه حتي ارسم ولو بسمه ليكي *
*ميرسي يا اميره نورتي*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (11 يناير 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
اية النكت الجميلة دي يا ميرو
بجد بجد ضحكت من قلبي 
بس تعرفي انا بموت في الصعايدة 
لو الصعايدة في شموخ وقوة شخصية رفيع بية (انا كنت بعطل كل حاجة ورايا علشان اتفرج علية )
مرسي يا جميلة​*


----------



## mero_engel (11 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه​*
> *اية النكت الجميلة دي يا ميرو*
> *بجد بجد ضحكت من قلبي *
> *بس تعرفي انا بموت في الصعايدة *
> ...


* وانا كمان بموووت في الصعايده *
*ومقدرش اكرهم *
*لا اطخ بالنار *
*ههههههههههههههه*
*هو في حد زي رفيع بيه:hlp:*
*ميرسي يا حبيبتي علي مرورك الجميل *
*نورتي الموضوع يا قمر*​


----------

